# Installing Bindings- Washer on top of base plate or underneath?



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I just purchased a pair of Union Forces. I imagine most bindings come with a set of screws and washers. I'm wondering if the washers fit with the screw on top of the base plate or are to be installed under the base plate? First time I've tried to install bindings myself, so just learning


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

On the top dude. It goes screw, washer, baseplate, board.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The washer goes on top of the disk. Put the screw through the washer then insert the screw and washer into the disk.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

On top as everyone has stated. I'm pretty sure it won't fit on the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

*R4 i gold*

R4 i gold with compact packing is our new arrival! Lower price than the previous R4 i gold! More easy to carry!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

*gold R4i/R4iDS*

The gold R4i/R4iDS v1.4 cartridge is the current top-of-the-line in DS Slot-1 flash carts. It is just an amazing little device like original DS cart size, it is a complete solution with no need to purchase any additional components or deal with any messy software and truly the easiest media enhancer you have ever done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

*R4 i SDHC*

R4 i SDHC Upgrade V1.4, able to memorize and restore to the previously selected game or application after restarting machine and soft reset. Able to recognize and display SD card type, volume and type of formating.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

*R4I Gold*

R4I Gold is with good compatibility and good appearance,the price for it is resonable and quality is good.


----------

